# New helpline for traumatised Man U supporters



## PaddyW (16 Mar 2009)

Call 1850 4-1 4-1 4-1


----------



## sandrat (16 Mar 2009)

lol


----------



## Smashbox (16 Mar 2009)

Hahaha


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Mar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHxkPVKEjtE


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Mar 2009)

Is soccer not the worst game in the world?


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Mar 2009)

And for those who don't speak English...............    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdfS...jqRL49wPux0wRZJDnc30nacoi_cj_3-TvsA0Mxh_dYsZg


----------



## ringledman (16 Mar 2009)

You can beat us every season providing we get to win the league as we usually do!

Going for 5 trophies and we should be traumatised????


----------



## PaddyW (18 Mar 2009)

'Tis what's known as a joke hey!


----------



## DavyJones (18 Mar 2009)

ringledman said:


> You can beat us every season providing we get to win the league as we usually do!
> 
> Going for 5 trophies and we should be traumatised????



Take your beating,,,cos your team sure can


----------



## Birroc (20 Mar 2009)

Honestly I think Liverpool beating Man United will not help them in the long run because now Rafa has signed a new contract and Liverpool are stuck with him. I see him as a cup winner but I seriously doubt he will win the premiership.


----------



## gramlab (20 Mar 2009)

Birroc said:


> Honestly I think Liverpool beating Man United will not help them in the long run because now Rafa has signed a new contract and Liverpool are stuck with him. I see him as a cup winner but I seriously doubt he will win the premiership.


 
A very well thought out post. Your analysis is absoultely spot on and worthy of further discussion but ...........

*4-1  4-1   4-1 *


----------



## PaddyW (21 Mar 2009)

gramlab said:


> A very well thought out post. Your analysis is absoultely spot on and worthy of further discussion but ...........
> 
> *4-1  4-1   4-1 *



Go on ya good thing!


----------



## theresa1 (21 Mar 2009)

Man United supporters actually went missing afterwards in my job -sad.


----------



## Yorrick (21 Mar 2009)

Its in May when they start giving out the trophies apart from the Carling Cup which to my memory is in the safe at Old Trafford anyway won by the kindergarten team.


----------



## ninsaga (21 Mar 2009)

Yawn


----------



## baldyman27 (21 Mar 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Yawn


 
+1. Soccer, what a horrible 'sport'.


----------



## Lex Foutish (21 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> +1. Soccer, what a horrible 'sport'.


 
Maybe you're right, Baldyman, but it's a wonderful sport when Man U. get a hammering!


----------



## Lex Foutish (21 Mar 2009)

Fulham 2 - 0 Man Utd..............................

Wobble! Wobble! Wobble!


----------



## S.L.F (21 Mar 2009)

theresa1 said:


> Man United supporters actually went missing afterwards in my job -sad.


 
I've noticed that too when they win they really celebrate but when they lose they're nowhere to be seen.

Most other fans stick around for the night but MU fans run away.

4-1 4-1 4-1


----------



## PaddyW (23 Mar 2009)

5-0.. Nice!


----------



## MrMan (23 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I've noticed that too when they win they really celebrate but when they lose they're nowhere to be seen.
> 
> Most other fans stick around for the night but MU fans run away.
> 
> 4-1 4-1 4-1


 
You know I notices that too especially when ye beat us cause that night I couldn't see any man utd fans for all of the liverpool ones who appeared out for the first time in months it was especially nice of them to turn up after the match too. It looks like a 2 horse race now and may the best team win.


----------



## callybags (23 Mar 2009)

MrMan said:


> It looks like a 2 horse race now and may the best team win.


 
Aren't you getting your cliches and metaphors mixed up


----------



## Chocks away (23 Mar 2009)

callybags said:


> Aren't you getting your cliches and metaphors mixed up


It should of course be "A two team race and let the best horse win"


----------



## MrMan (23 Mar 2009)

callybags said:


> Aren't you getting your cliches and metaphors mixed up


 
It was my vague attempt at pretending that I be gracious in defeat if Liverpool were to win the title.


----------



## DavyJones (23 Mar 2009)

MrMan said:


> if Liverpool were to win the title.



Thats the best joke on here yet


----------



## bren1916 (26 Mar 2009)

Anyone got a lend of a Chelsea jersey for the Champs League tie..?? 
I aaaaayyyyyyyttttttt curly haired/moustachioed red scousers!!!


----------



## Pique318 (26 Mar 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Anyone got a lend of a Chelsea jersey for the Champs League tie..??
> I aaaaayyyyyyyttttttt curly haired/moustachioed red scousers!!!




Really ? What do they taste like ? (hope they don't give you indigestion....)


----------

